# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Проблемы с видео

## Daniyarktl

Помогите народ у меня во время видеопроигрывания все цвета с другом меняются. Например красный на зеленый, синий на красный и.т.д.:mad:
Пожалуйста кто-нибудь знает решение

----------


## IMPERIAL

Кодеки обнови.

----------


## Daniyarktl

> Кодеки обнови.


Обновил до последней версии все равно не помогает.

----------


## k3nzo

может подскажет кто. 
запись с камеры наблюдения не перематывается, формат kmp. на kmp плеере даже ползунок не появляется, а в других проигрывателях при попытке перемотки изображение зависает =(

----------


## Cheechako

Обычно это проблема самого видео, кое-что (очень мало) есть на
http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=36&topic=0890 - нужно либо "пережимать" файл, либо смотреть на настройки записи.

----------

